
Transient ischemic attack (TIA) – Symptoms and causes - chmaynard
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/transient-ischemic-attack/symptoms-causes/syc-20355679
======
chmaynard
I'm posting this brief article because this may have happened to me over
Thanksgiving. I first learned of TIA today from a friend who is a retired
nurse. No one at the hospital where I underwent some expensive tests mentioned
TIA as a possible cause of my symptoms.

